
Why is JavaScript so hard to learn? - 0x7fffffff
http://blog.thefirehoseproject.com/posts/why-is-javascript-so-hard-to-learn/
======
The_suffocated
Perhaps I am dumb, but after reading the article twice, I still don't
understand what the author is talking about. I'm not saying that Javascript is
an easy language (it may or may not be). I just don't get the author's logic.
His descriptions on the possible drawbacks of JavaScript are simply too vague.

